
Serious.ly? - goatcurious
http://goatcurious.com/post/13134897540/serious-ly
======
garethsprice
So how many of these startups paying high fees for Libyan domains were/are
directly funding the Gaddafi regime?

And how many of them are staffed by people who otherwise go out of their way
to buy free trade coffee, non-blood diamonds, etc? :)

------
barrybe
how come I went through a Facebook warning page when I clicked the FancyPants
link?

~~~
lucian1900
Because the author copied the link from some Facebook post, and all links
outside Facebook are proxied like that.

~~~
goatcurious
Oh yes! Thanks for pointing out. Fixed now.

